# '85 Nissan 720: Largest tires that fit w/o lift?



## zmarchet (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was hoping to get some input from you all on suggested tires. I just bought an '85 Nissan 720 Z24 4X4 ($800 but its a real rust bucket from out here in Nebraska) that I am looking to put new tires on. When i bought it, it had P215/70R15's on FR, FL, RR but had a P235/70R15 on the LR. So it rides a little lopsided right now with some tire screeching. I would like to get michelins while Costco has the $70 off a set of 4. I would prefer to put light truck tires on it and not radials but i dont know what size will fit. I know that P225/75R15's will fit but would Light truck 235/75R15's fit without any rubbing in the front? I currently have no lift on the truck. I know the back will be fine, I just don't know if the tires will rub anything on the front. Can anyone help me out? Thanks guys!

Zach


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Stock tire sizes on the 85 720 4X4 were 215/75R15 and 225/75R15. The 235/75R15's are only 0.6 inch taller in overall diameter and a hair wider than the 225's, so it shouldn't be an issue to use them. Not sure what the biggest tire you can fit is, however. You might try contacting the tech support at Tirerack.com; they might be able to tell you how large you can go without issues.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you can fit 31s on it but will have to crank the torsions and then get it aligned


----------



## zmarchet (Jan 12, 2011)

smj,

Thanks. I won't fear putting on the 235s then. Costco says that they check to make sure tires first first anyway. Right now I just want a smoother ride and tires that are all the same size. I'll worry about a lift and bigger tires when its warmer out.

Swanson,

Thanks for the info. I should probably get the truck aligned either way. It's tough to say when the last time that was done. I know the truck pulls to the right but I just assumes that was from having a bigger tire on one side. I have heard that sometimes older cars get in such bad condition that they cannot be aligned. I don't know anything about alignment but I hope thats not the case.

Here's a pic of the truck for your enjoyment or disgust.


----------

